# Galaxy s4 tiene en la parte superior  un puerto infrarrojos (IR)



## yanny (Dic 2, 2013)

bueno pasa que mi cel tiene ese puerto infrarrojos y con el controlo mi tv mi esterio pero no puedo controlar mi aire acondicionado, tengo una app llamada Galaxy s4 universal remote version 3.0.5 con ella me da soporte para muchos aparatos pero no para mi aire acondicionado que es de la marca comfortstar y esa app me da la facilidad de meter los códigos ir pero no se que ondas ai en eso me da la opcion de configurar cada boton pero con exadecimal y la verdad si quisiera controlar mi aireacondicionado porque mi heramana apenas rompio el control remoto y lo tiro a la basura. alguien que me apoye en el tema solo se que para el codigo universal de mi control remoto es 0287,0794,0797,0802 es ese codigo del comfortstar pero creo ese nada mas es para encender y quisiera saber como le meto los demas codigos a los botones subir y bajar ...


----------

